# Where do you buy your T-shirts?



## Jamesberk

Hi there, I'm looking for a good site that I can buy T-shirts in canada that does not require me to have a GST number. I am buying for bulk church volunteer shirts and some for our youth ministry.

And help would be appreciated. 

I tried to sign up at budget T but they would not let me


----------



## MidwestTees

Jo Ann Fabrics ships to Canada and has inexpensive t-shirts ($3-$5 ea). We've also had folks bring their own shirts depending on your setup.


----------



## jstempien

alphabroders is a great site. not sure if you need a GST# though.

Good luck


----------



## aldorabancroft

Jamesberk said:


> Hi there, I'm looking for a good site that I can buy T-shirts in canada that does not require me to have a GST number. I am buying for bulk church volunteer shirts and some for our youth ministry.
> 
> And help would be appreciated.
> 
> I tried to sign up at budget T but they would not let me



Do you need plain t-shirt or printed?


----------



## STPG Press

If you're over 18, call SanMar.


----------



## into the T

sanmar requires gst#/pst#/business#


----------



## RealManedWolf

If I'm in a hurry, I'll usually go to my local factory, they don't always have the best prices, but we can always figure out some good deals.


----------



## into the T

not many of us have a local t-shirt factory up the road,
closest to me is about 4000 miles
not quite close enough to pop in and make some deals

hi,
green t-shirts are very popular

i think 80% of posts are bots,
it is akin to quant trading (stock market is 80-90% computer program trades)


----------



## STPG Press

into the T said:


> not many of us have a local t-shirt factory up the road,
> closest to me is about 4000 miles
> not quite close enough to pop in and make some deals
> 
> hi,
> green t-shirts are very popular
> 
> i think 80% of posts are bots,
> it is akin to quant trading (stock market is 80-90% computer program trades)


If you leave early enough in the morning, you can be back before dinnertime.


----------



## Bull City

In my expereince, Jiffy shirts is decent and really fast. free shipping on all orders of $49 or more


----------



## Bull City

in a hurry Joann Fabrics is good. They have the 100% cotton Gildan for $2


----------



## AnthonyF

Bull City said:


> in a hurry Joann Fabrics is good. They have the 100% cotton Gildan for $2


Where are you? Mine has them for $4.50. That's okay if I need one and have a 40-50% coupon, but that's it.


----------



## Bull City

I am in Durham NC.. There is always a coupon/flyer for discounts. They are $4.50 on the shelf but always ring up around $2.11 after the weekly coupon.


----------



## Bull City

AnthonyF said:


> Where are you? Mine has them for $4.50. That's okay if I need one and have a 40-50% coupon, but that's it.


Here is a sample of this week's sale on their website


----------



## AnthonyF

We don't get that sale very often here. When we do, like this one, Michael's has them 5 for $10.


----------

